
The $238M Penthouse Provokes a Fierce Response: Tax It - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/09/nyregion/pied-a-terre-tax-ny.html
======
yasp
>property taxes

>transfer taxes

I'd say it already is.

